# Skinning out fur



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

can anyone out there tell me the best and how on skinnig your animal to save the fur.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Try this site


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Catcapper,
Thanks for the info. Very good video. Hope I get to try this out soon.
Cur Dog


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice video! Thanks!


----------

